# What dont you like about generations?



## Rainbow (Aug 30, 2010)

^^^


----------



## GenXer (Jan 20, 2012)

You're a VIP member and you're banned? Okaaay.


----------



## Selecao (Jun 29, 2012)

GenXer said:


> You're a VIP member and you're banned? Okaaay.


Makes you wonder what they did wrong.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

one month ban for spamming and trolling polls and other forums


----------



## xlr8r (Aug 14, 2013)

Selecao said:


> Makes you wonder what they did wrong.


The last board of the site is ban/infractions, in the front page. There should be some explanation.


----------



## Selecao (Jun 29, 2012)

walking tourist said:


> one month ban for spamming and trolling polls and other forums





xlr8r said:


> The last board of the site is ban/infractions, in the front page. There should be some explanation.


Ah, that makes sense. Thanks.


----------

